# anyone ever try this??



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

cage. The cage (with the rat in it) was set down in the invert of the sewer at a manhole. Next a rat terrier (dog) was put into the next downstream manhole; with a tag line tied to it. When the dog sensed the presence of the rat, he would run up through the sewer towards the cage ... dragging the tag line with him (or her).

The dog was then lifted to the surface and the tag line then used to pull through a rope -- which, in turn, was used to insert heavier tools, etc., into/through the sewer. Oh yes, the dog got the rat as his "reward."

OK Champion developed cleaning equipment to improve upon the ability of the above noted "cleaning" processes, and has been in the business ever since.
A Mr. John Kuhlman took charge of the City of Hammond, Indiana, sewers in 1905. He personally invented a sewer cleaning machine for use in the city's system. Eventually, OK Champion manufactured the device (known as the "bucket") for commercial distribution.

All in all, many types of devices/mechanisms were tried as means of cleaning sewers in the early years, more specifically, jointed rods, rope, chain, steel buckets, ovoids, scrapers a


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I see you've been hanging out over at http://www.sewerhistory.org/ :laughing:

I like that site... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Great historical info. Never thought I would look at cleaning sewers from a nostalgic view.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We still use bucket machines for cleaning sewers around here.


----------

